# OT Boarding stool



## rile42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Alan,

Sorry to be so off-track but thought there has to be someone here that can help.

I have a pick-up truck and as age creeps up and body parts fade, it gets more difficult to get into the back. Being an avid Amtrak rider, I thought it would be neat to get on of those yellow boarding stools. Does anyone have an idea where I might get one?


----------



## MichiganFoamer (Jul 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Original-Pullman-Railr...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YORK-CENTRAL-SYSTE...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-NICE-PULLMAN-TRAI...1QQcmdZViewItem

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Jul 29, 2006)

If you don't have to have a railroad "step box" as we call them on Amtrak, an RV supply store may have what you are looking for, too in addition to purchasing a RR one off Ebay as already suggested. OBS...


----------

